
Want to Become a Sketching Machine? Start a 30-Day Sketching Challenge - rizwanj
http://rizwanjavaid.com/blog/2016/8/7/want-to-become-a-sketching-machine-start-a-30-day-sketching-challenge
======
sagish
Love it! Going to try it out!

